# Bad News :(



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Well, just my luck I guess since I started a kidding thread for my 2 girls.

Wild Child aborted less than an hour ago 

Not sure why? It was a single buckling a little over 3 months along. 
I wonder if someone butted her hard in the stomach? Or if it was something that just happened.

She seems okay, but the buck was chasing after her afterwards, confused and trying to mount her, so I put her in a stall by herself, since she doesn't really get along with the other does in confined spaces.
I'll put her in the back pen tomorrow, and I'll keep the doeling with her as company. 

I tried to bounce her stomach to see if there was anything else in there so I could be prepared, but didn't feel anything, so I don't know if I did it right, or if she is empty.

I am sad, but I want my girl to be okay. 

If all is well, how long do we wait to breed her again? 

And what should I do now? I know not to give her grain so she can dry up right? She wouldn't need antibiotics unless something seemed wrong, right?
Should I get a temp on her, or wait until she calms down? She's really confused, and upset right now, but wasn't going crazy, just making noises and communicating with the other goats.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## melb1 (Sep 28, 2010)

So sorry. That's really sad.


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm so so sorry  I have no idea what your next step is- hopefully someone comes in to help soon!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

awwwwe poor baby, I'm so sorry :hug: I think for now just console her. Make sure she eats, and drinks. I know they can get depressed. Someone who knows more will be along shortly I'm sure!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone. She still seems fine, but she's really chewing and licking on your clothes when you come in the stall. Very little discharge, her udder has developed, but it's not full and very soft. I wonder if that's typical? If she'd come in milk? If she doesn't I'd assume giving her grain regularly would be fine?

I'm not a nervous wreck, thank goodness, especially since she seems just fine, and is acting fine, just...confused? I just want to make sure I am doing things right for her.

She's in for the night, and has hay, and water. She was drinking a lot of water when I went out to check on her about 15 minutes ago, and she's been eating hay off and on. It's raining out so I'm sure she appreciates being in the stall away from the others and all the hay she wants...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

give her time and then if she seems to be otherwise fine you can breed her on her next heat. I would give her a month though since being 3 months along. 

The licking and nibbling are her mothering instincts kicking in from having the kid. Did she know the kid was dead? thats always good for them to realize so they dont go calling for the kid. 

I wouldnt put her on antibiotics unless you see her going down hill and her temp is up. 

As to why it happened - that I dont know. Could have been the buck it could have been the does or it could have been something she ate. Some wormers can cause aborting (usually early on).


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks so much Stacey I appreciate it. Yeah no rush on breeding her again. If she gets bred before the buck leaves, fine, if not, we'll let her mature a little more. 

I'll check on her again before I go to bed. Everyone is quiet right now so that's a good sign - no one is upset.

I wish I hadn't seen the baby, but I was going out to check on mama when I saw it. It's legs were like pencils, and it had tiny white hooves. It had a big head, and very thin body, very dark colored but of course too young for hair.
Pretty sure it was still born.
My oldest daughter said she was out with the other goats browsing in the woods, then suddenly started hollering and ran back to the barn, so they were coming up to check on her, and found her with the baby. So we're hoping she understands that it's dead. 

Better luck for her next time, and I am definitely in no rush to get her pregnant again.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Aww gee Im sorry....my condolences.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm so sorry :hug: 

The only experience I've had with a doe losing her baby was back in March when Binkey had a stillborn fullterm buckling...she had also delivered a mummified doe fetus 2 days later, never seen anything like that perfectly formed but hairless and skinny baby, being a nigerian, the legs were 1/2 the width of a pencil and the perfect little hooves were smaller than a pencil eraser. I figured a hard hit caused the death of the doe and because the twin was alive, she didn't miscarry at that time, the dead doe likely caused the death of the fullterm because his cord was severed and I hadn't felt movement 3 days prior to delivery. Anyhow, because Binkey delivered the mummified fetus 2 days later I put her on PeG 2x a day for 10 days, just to be sure there was no metritis. With Wild Child being "early" in her pregnancy, and doesn't have a fully formed/filled udder, I'd let her dry on her own, she's going to be looking for her baby for a little while but will forget soon enough, she's grieving her loss. As Stacey said, if she seems to be doing well you can likely breed her with her next full heat, she'll be cleaning out as if this was a fullterm birth and she may even have the normal cleanout time and have discharge on and off for the next month.
Give her some time away from the buck, all he'll do is harass her and she's still recovering....lots of TLC and be prepared for her heart wrenching cries while she searches for her kid. It will pass, it took my Bink 3 weeks before she realized there was no baby to call for...she even adopted me and would quietly knicker and nuzzle my arm as I milked her.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I am sorry to hear about the it can't be easy.....I hope she feels good as new soon enough :hug:


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

i'm so sorry for your loss.  hope your doe recovers quickly!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is so sad.... I am sorry....  :hug:


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

So sorry to hear this... :hug:


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

:hug: So sorry to hear this. 

Gina


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm so sorry....  How sad.


----------



## Realfoodmama (Apr 13, 2010)

Tragic...hope your doe recovers fully! :grouphug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks so much everyone, I do appreciate it.

She seems to be fine now. When I put her back in with the herd, the buck followed her, but didn't pester her like he did when this all happened. I know he was confused, poor guy.
I haven't gotten to spend much time with her today, but I've been out a couple of times and have watched from the windows nearly all day long. She's acting normal, grazing, and staying with the herd. She doesn't look to have a full udder, it's just a noticable udder. She had more discharge on her tail today, but nothing on her rear end. 

She's the smallest of the goats besides our doeling. I worry about her, because the others do pick on her since she's at the bottom of the pecking order. The herd queen, and another doe do lay into her pretty hard, especially the herd queen. I love my herd queen, but I am really growing weary of how pushy she has become. Feeding time is a nightmare because she tries to run everyone from the feeder. I end up running her from the feeder...
The other doe lays into her, but she has no horns, BUT she's a big doe.

I just hope this doesn't happen to her again. I'm hoping as she matures she'll stand her ground...

We'll wait and see how she is when she comes in heat, if the buck leaves before then, well, we'll wait and breed her in the spring.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I think my doe is coming back in heat. I was out with them for a little while just a short while ago, and he was following her, sweet talking her, had his tongue hung out, etc. 
She has been just fine, weight is good, hasn't had discharge in a long time, udder never fully filled but it's starting to shrink even more.
Should I let him breed her? If she is coming in heat, how many days could it be before she is in standing heat? I'm going to watch them as much as I can. 
Right now he's not bothering her, they are all grazing. He's a good boy, he doesn't seem to constantly harrass them when they are in heat.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Sounds like she is in heat, if you feel that she is healthy and back to normal, she can be bred.


----------



## animallover (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm so sorry...... :tear: :tears: At least the baby is in heaven :angel: 
We are all here for you :hug: :grouphug: :hug:


----------



## Lexibot (Jul 27, 2010)

Good luck next time... losing babies is harsh


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone, we're still sad over the loss. 
Good news is, she is definitely in heat and was bred today! My husband saw the buck breed her when he took them out in the woods. And he was breeding her when I was watching out the window while washing dishes. She is a little tease LOL She was wagging her tail at him getting him all worked up, he'd start to mount her and she'd walk away, or she'd turn around and come over to him. After a while he finally got on her for a few seconds, then they went to browsing and grazing.
Later we had them in the backyard late this evening, and he was trying to breed her again. 
So, hopefully at the end of April we'll have kids from her. She's still very young, and maturing, so not having kids until then is probably a good idea. I'll just have to watch my two bossy does around her as I don't think the others would bunt her hard enough to hurt her, but I know my herd queen and 2nd in command would.


----------

